# Audio Bible Poll!



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 5, 2021)

Pick two! With are your favorite audio Bibles?


----------



## JM (Feb 5, 2021)

Cash gets my money and Scourby is proper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 6, 2021)

TIL Scourby did the RSV also. anyone ever seen or heard?


----------



## ZackF (Feb 6, 2021)

My picks were not objective as I haven't listened to all of the readers listed.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 6, 2021)

I've never heard Efrem Zimbalist Jr., but I would like to. Has anyone with the cassettes thoughtfully digitized them?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 7, 2021)

py3ak said:


> I've never heard Efrem Zimbalist Jr., but I would like to. Has anyone with the cassettes thoughtfully digitized them?


I found this- 




It’s only Mark but it’s something. I think he may have a few other books on his channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexanderjames (Feb 7, 2021)

I also like Christopher Glyn (KJV)


----------



## py3ak (Feb 7, 2021)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> I found this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jonathan! Having heard that one, I can express a preference for Scourby.


----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Feb 7, 2021)

The Dwell App has been by far the best audio bible experience I've had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2021)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> TIL Scourby did the RSV also. anyone ever seen or heard?


Yes, I used to have the NT cassettes of his reading of the RSV. Since those who run the Scourby organization now are KJV Only, I wonder if we'll ever see that mentioned! And I wonder what the KJVO IFB fans of Scourby would think about that. 

Scourby read a ton of material for the benefit of the blind, so in retrospect it is not surprising that he would read the RSV since mainline Protestantism still had a great many adherents in the mid 20th Century. My recollection is that Scourby was from an Episcopalian background and rarely if ever attended church.

He read the first edition of the RSV NT. Or at least it predated the 1971 official 2nd edition of the RSV from which the ESV is derived. (I think there were a handful of changes in the 50s or 60s. I think he recorded it in the 60s.) Nonetheless, I followed along with an ESV one day (I think it was either the 2011 or 2016 text edition) and one or two chapters in Mark were almost entirely the same. I think maybe there was one or two words that were different, at most. Other places have more thorough revision, but that shows just how light of a revision the ESV is in some places.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2021)

Scourby and then I'll put in a plug for Steven B. Stevens, who recorded the NASB, NIV, and (I think) the Amplified. I'm certainly not going to argue that he is better than McLean, but his recording of the NASB was the first one I listened to, and the NASB was what I cut my teeth on. I think he was sort of an old time radio announcer, and that's not everyone's cup of tea. But when it comes to recordings of the NASB, I do prefer Stevens to Stephen Johnston or E.W. "Red" Jeffries, who recorded the NASB77. I've only listened to a little of Dale McConachie's recording of the CSB and I think I would probably prefer Stevens to him too. (EDIT: The CSB audio I was thinking of is by John Mohr.)

I believe Cash only recorded the NT of the NKJV.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 9, 2021)

Pilgrim said:


> I think he was sort of an old time radio announcer, and that's not everyone's cup of tea.


No kidding, reminds me of the announcer they hired several times on_ Star Trek._

“Its your chance to name the winner!”

I do have a soft spot for Suchet (the closest I’ve found to Scourby, though still not that close) and I’ve enjoyed Zimbalist also. I have The Word off Promise which is good, though I’ve enjoyed the Bible Experience slightly more.


----------



## EuphratesRiver (Feb 15, 2021)

I've really enjoyed David Cochran Heath's reading of the ESV. It sounds so professional for my taste.


----------

